

Radar or GTFO - bengl3rt
http://blog.wadetregaskis.com/radar-or-gtfo/

======
molecule
_It was a source of great frustration that developers would stubbornly fail to
file bug reports. Even when I specifically told them it’d be a really great
idea and super helpful. Even when it could only take them all of sixty
seconds. Literally. ”Copy this email you just sent me into bugreport.apple.com
and submit”. Yet they wouldn’t... A radar from an external developer is worth
5x that of an Apple engineer. It’s a way to say ”look, here’s someone that’s
seeing this problem”._

This is a substantial blog post about a problem that seems like it could be
easily remedied by the vendor adding an "originally reported by" or "referred
from" field to their issue tracking system, and giving issues w/ that field
populated w/ a third party the same priority as issues that are submitted by
third parties.

Otherwise, 'Radar or GTFO' is just outsourcing a required step of the vendor's
QA process to third parties that aren't on the vendor's payroll or chain of
command, ie. unreliable, as documented in this blog post.

